# TV PRODUCTION COMPANY INTERESTED IN HEARING FROM PEOPLE FACING COURT PROCEEDINGS



## ABMedia (Oct 10, 2016)

Award-winning Production Company TwoFour are currently developing a new documentary series following the stories of defendants, complainants, and their legal representation – as their cases go to court. 
The format of the programme would see us follow defendants before they enter the court; hearing about their case and the backstory that has led them to court, as well as the vital work solicitors do in defending them. 

Following interest from a major broadcaster, we are now in the process of filming a non-broadcast ‘proof of concept’ tape. As such, we are looking for cases which come to court in the next few months that we could follow (magistrates or crown). Ideally, we would like stories that have the potential to become talking points amongst viewers. Cases you rarely see on television (people trafficking, fertility rights, squatting, unusual assault cases). We also very much want to generate empathy and understanding towards those appearing in court.  

We’re keen to hear about any court appearances, at whatever stage of the case they are, that will be occurring in the next few months.  I’m aware that many of these cases may be particularly sensitive, therefore any conversation would be completely confidential and not mean a commitment to featuring: 

If you’re interested in finding out more, please get in touch with Assistant Producer Astrid Bunbury, by emailing [email protected] or calling 0207 438 1800. 

Many Thanks,

Astrid.


----------

